
The Hardest Part About Microservices is Data (2016) - based2
http://blog.christianposta.com/microservices/the-hardest-part-about-microservices-data/
======
taeric
The hardest part of programming is data. Either marshalling or storing it.

To the point that if your design of microservices is not based around this,
then you are likely just overcomplicating it. Mainly by requiring more people
to care of representation and marshalling data than are necessary.

And, to wit, there is a famous Fred Brook's quote on this. :)

------
arekkas
This should be on top of HN, really great series and something I will use to
justify event-driven distributed architectures when I need to. Spot on!

By the way, check this part from the series:
[http://blog.christianposta.com/microservices/why-
microservic...](http://blog.christianposta.com/microservices/why-
microservices-should-be-event-driven-autonomy-vs-authority/)

------
continuational
The article basically concludes: Have you ever had a bad experience at an
airline company? Then they're probably using this pattern.

If I book a room at a hotel, I'd like to know that I can actually stay there
when I arrive.

This is a problem solvable by software (to the extend that the hotel doesn't
catch fire), and so it should be.

